# Как исправить осанку?



## Пациент с грыжей (22 Апр 2017)

Какие методы наиболее эффективны в зрелом возрасте?
У меня как минимум выпрямлен поясничный лордоз(грыжа l5/s1 и выше две протрузии по 5мм). Что в грудном  шейном - не знаю, МРТ не делал.
Корректирующий корсет - думаю самый худший вариант - неудобно и ослабляет мышцы.
Можно ли гиперэкстензиями/упражнениями на пресс скорректировать поясничный лордоз?
Есть ли что-то более эффективное чем тупо ежедневно с утра до вечера насиловать себя постоянным прогибом?
Ходить с "выпрямленной" спиной/прогибом в пояснице - не сложно(вернее проще). там часть нагрузки забирает и нижняя часть тела и в динамике не так тяжело, стоя немного тяжелее стоять как монумент с прогибом, но сидя - хуже всего - ограниченность в подвижности максимальная по сравнению со стоянием и ходьбой. Да и насколько прогибаться в пояснице? До упора сколько возможно? Так долго сидеть - спина болит - перенапрягаются мышцы нижней части спины(разгибатели, квадратные)  и периодически неравномерно, что тоже не есть хорошо... Да и выглядить сильный поргиб неестественно - либо сильно грудь вперед, либо сильно зад назад, либо и то и другое.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2017)

Снимки покажите, может там в норме осанка?
А зачем вообще ее исправлять?
В зрелом возрасте.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (22 Апр 2017)

Я сам чувствую, что сутулюсь. При сидении и ходьбе от этого болит спина. Из снимком только пояснично крестцовый отдел. Там есть якобы даже сколиоз, скорее от положения при диагностике. Я не очень удобно лежал.

Снимки тут:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26785/
Но таки одного ПК отдела недостаточно чтобы делать выводы, там в теме и про осанку и про ощущения на позвоночнике при смене положения спины при сидении.

Вот сейчас я прошел около 10 км контролируя осанку и в спине не чувствую усталости, ноги утомились слегка, а с месяц назад уже через минут 20-30 поясница как ватная была


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2017)

Снимки на грыжу,  а надо на осанку.
Вы же сами определили. Тренировки решают проблемы.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (22 Апр 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, да, ходить так удобнее, но что это за ерунда после сидения откинувшись на спинку??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2017)

Так Вы сидите откинувшись с круглой спиной (поясница назад), а надо сидеть, как стоите с прогнутой поясницей вперед.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (22 Апр 2017)

Это физически невозможно. Может я прогибаюсь слишком(поэтому и устают мышцы спины), когда не откидываюсь на спинку и в положении стоя, а при откидывании на спинку спина прижимается к спинке и меняется геометрия прогиба позвоночника, а у меня еще и лордоз поясничный выпрямлен.   А на кресле есть поясничный подпор. Как же миллионы людей сидят откинувшись на спинку. Может что конкретно со мной не так...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2017)

Кресло неплохое, но подпор низковато..


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (22 Апр 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, сидушка чуть проминается. когда сажусь и подпор как раз в том месте, где естественный лордоз д.б..
Значит все таки со мной проблема... Буду дальше экспериментировать...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2017)

Вот это посмотрите:


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (3 Май 2017)

Я уже и сижу практически  везде не опираясь на спику, все равно  в грудном отделе(где-то на границе с поясничным) при прогибе назад неприятные ощущения типа боли. И все это после того. как я везде и всюду с "прямой" спиной. Хоть бери и опять начинай горбиться... Посмотрел на свой снимок МРТ поясничного отдела, там видно один диск из грудного отдела - вроде нормальный. Ощущения вроде не мышечные. Такое ощущение, что кто-то ногой упирается там в спину и ломают позвоночник пополам... Терпеть можно, но неприятно, и непонятно от чего... Это издержки  процесса  перехода к "прямохождению"?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2017)

Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> Я уже и сижу практически  везде не опираясь на спику...


А надо опираться. Правильно надо.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (4 Май 2017)

От ходьбы тоже самое. Пока ходил- не обращал внимание, а потом после прогулки потянулся с прогибом и почувствовал..
Вроде еще когда раньше делал упражнение "пролаз под планкой"-прогиб такой в колено-локтевой позиции, чучствовалось какое то похрустывание в том районе. Может там чего то нарушилось? Хотя от упражнения не должно же было, я и не через силу делал...
А сидеть, где приходится- изгиб спинки почти везде неадекватный, так я не знаю что уж лучше-или сидеть без опирания на спинку или как есть. Гибридный вариант с опорой на спинку и еще и прогибать специально спину неудобно естественно, так долго не высидишь. А в моем кресле подпор маловат и все таки низковат. Жаль выброшенные деньги...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2017)

Нельзя сидеть без опоры.
Через 20 минут спина у качка устает.
На кресло, подушку.


----------

